

New locations Google maps  - frakiesafe

Does anybody know if Google (maps) has a programme to acquire world locations not currently covered and how does it work (can an user "advice" on acquiring certain location's images? Any link or info?<p>Thx
======
lutusp
> Does anybody know if Google (maps) has a programme to acquire world
> locations not currently covered ...

An example would help (and I'm not clear on what you're asking). If you type
in geographical coordinates, then everywhere is covered -- all you need to do
is acquire the desired location's geographical coordinates.

~~~
frakiesafe
I've heard about a Google protocol(project?programme?) to acquire new
locations' sat images as users can just ask Google to acquire a certain
locations that are currently not displayed on google maps. But I cannot find
anything about it.. In particular I'm interested in a certain location in the
south of Rwanda that in not (fully) covered at the moment by Google maps, I'm
assessing different possibilities to get it.

~~~
lutusp
> to acquire a certain locations that are currently not displayed on google
> maps.

But all locations are already displayed on Google Maps. Do you mean a fresh,
new image, taken at the present time, on demand? I seriously doubt that such a
program exists within Google -- it would be fantastically expensive.

As to the general issue, I recommend that you use geographical coordinates.
That way, you don't need an answer to your question, you can proceed with what
is already known about Google Maps. But this will recall stock, historical
images, not new ones.

~~~
frakiesafe
It is just partially true that all the locations are displayed - some are
blurred out, intentionally fo security issues
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_map_images_with_missi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_map_images_with_missing_or_unclear_data))
some for other reasons like not good weather conditions to take pictures from
satellite. The point is: I am looking for a location that, not for security
issues - is blurred on Google maps, and I am wondering how to actually acquire
it. I've tried other places, I'm trying to see if there is a program/project
that allow you to make a request of such kind (e.g. "Dear Google, can you
display satellite images of the location x&y, coordinates lat/long? Yours, one
of the users is making you rich")

